# Offer from multiple departments...?



## POG (Sep 23, 2018)

Hi all, not sure if anyone has any knowledge on this one but here it goes...

Going through hiring process (off 2017 list)with one department, not officially hired yet but it’s looking very good. Just received a card from another department where I would really like to work and has better benefits, both are full time positions. Just curious on what my options are.

I.e if I start the process with the second department can the first one fire me or kick me out of the academy or something of that sort.

DV with a high score if that makes any difference


----------



## Bananaman (Apr 8, 2019)

As a DV in this civil service state, where no one wants the job anymore, you'll have plenty of opportunities to get on, depending where you live. You might as well go for the job you really want. Being in a big city myself, when I was going through the process I got 2 cards from my town, an msp card, pittsfield and 1 or 2 mbta cards all in one year(And this was without DV status, just a resident with a high score).

Some people say that this state is difficult to get on, but if you can get yourself high up the list like you have, there's plenty of opportunities. 

Then again, you've already made it this far in the process. You could always see it through and lateral later if possible. Either way, a great position to be in. Good luck!


----------



## Sooty (Nov 1, 2018)

Since when is a "card" a job offer? Is it not merely an invitation to go through the process for that department? 

Think of it merely as interviewing for multiple positions - unless someone with better familiarity knows different - accept the preferred agencies invitation while continuing with the 1st.


----------



## AB7 (Feb 12, 2019)

Apply to as many departments as you want. No guarantee you will get the one you prefer, either this time or in the future. 

Getting a card is the equivalent of saying, yes we’re hiring and you are invited to apply. You may even be asked during the process if you have applied in any other department. 

Good luck out there.


----------



## CapeSpecial (Nov 1, 2013)

POG said:


> Hi all, not sure if anyone has any knowledge on this one but here it goes...
> 
> Going through hiring process (off 2017 list)with one department, not officially hired yet but it's looking very good. Just received a card from another department where I would really like to work and has better benefits, both are full time positions. Just curious on what my options are.
> 
> ...


Sign the list at the second place. Never put your eggs in one basket. Once you get a final job offer and an academy date from either of them, then you can withdraw from the other one.


----------



## Roy Fehler (Jun 15, 2010)

Take whatever is offered first (solid job offer, not a “card”), you can always upgrade later.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

I always say go with the sure thing. If you put in for the other job, you better disclose that fact if asked.


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

Will give the advice given to me years ago.

Sign 'em all ! 

Civil service is a slow process. Chances are you'll have plenty of time to decide. Talked to one kid in my town years ago who got a card for the Fire. Dropped that process after he signed a card for the PD. Then dropped out of that process for the state police ( the job he really wanted )

Man, I hated that kid ! 

Just kidding 

Good luck !


----------

